

Tips for Graduate EEs (relevant for software) - dccoolgai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daxit0dupF0&list=PLCF57EF884076F6B2&index=1

======
dccoolgai
The TL;DW #1. Dilbert is Real - don't expect a job where it's "100% fun
stuff". You have to fight for the cool design work.

#2. Always work on your own projects, don't rely on your job for your design
satisfaction.

#3. While you're young, get a "one man band" job.

#4. Move around a lot / change jobs.

#5. Never, ever be afraid of losing your job

------
mathattack
Great! Tip #1, "Dilbert is Real" How painful, but true. :-)

